# The Mouse That Roared



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 7, 2019)

Drones don't hit back.

Keep in mind Iran is ranked 14th in global military power.  They still use the Vietnam era aircraft we gave them.

Iran warns US it will turn Gulf into ‘sea of blood’ as war fears loom


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 7, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Drones don't hit back.
> 
> Keep in mind Iran is ranked 14th in global military power.  They still use the Vietnam era aircraft we gave them.
> 
> Iran warns US it will turn Gulf into ‘sea of blood’ as war fears loom


As I recall the 'mouse' beat the US in asymmetric warfare.  Don't expect the Iranians to send in their tanks, more likely it will be IEDs and suicide bombers.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Drones don't hit back.
> ...


What The Fuck do you think they've been doing in Iraq and Afghanistan since 2001?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 7, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Drones don't hit back.
> ...



Indeed.  It was a satirical fantasy.  Real world events are not so.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 7, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Drones don't hit back.
> 
> Keep in mind Iran is ranked 14th in global military power.  They still use the Vietnam era aircraft we gave them.
> 
> Iran warns US it will turn Gulf into ‘sea of blood’ as war fears loom




Mouse that roared.  Whoops!  Thought this was a thread about AOC!  At any rate, I'll say it again, Iran is like a little yapping dog that cannot handle its position in the world that simply needs its ass kicked HARD, real hard to finally understand they aren't SHIT and they don't have any CHOICE.

Getting closer to the time to bomb 60% of the country back to the Stone Age.  SMASH their nuclear program.  Send a message to Kim Jong Un.

Decades and decades and decades and decades of failed diplomacy and people still fail to learn.  You can't bargain with a snake.


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 8, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


As I recall, it was a story about a small country that acquired a very powerful weapon that forced other countries to take notice of them and give them much greater respect.

I just read that Iran is enhancing their stockpiled uranium.  That is a real world event.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


And how are they going to deliver it?
A waiter?


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 8, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


They've certainly meddled in Iraqi politics but I was unaware they were a major force behind IEDs and suicide bombers there.  Got some backup info?

I was completely unaware they were involved in Afghanistan in any big way, no Shiia or Persians over there.


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2019)

If only our government run by criminals, would mind their own business. If the crooks left the world alone, we wouldn’t be in this mess and Americans wouldn’t be hated worldwide.


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Or USPS, UPS, or maybe Amazon.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 8, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Drones don't hit back.
> 
> Keep in mind Iran is ranked 14th in global military power.  They still use the Vietnam era aircraft we gave them.
> 
> Iran warns US it will turn Gulf into ‘sea of blood’ as war fears loom



Yeah we're still waiting around for the British to destroy us or something


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


FedEx and DHL are pissed at you.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Iran was instrumental in the training and weapons support to Somali rebels when I was deployed to Mogadishu Somalia in 93'.
They developed an RPG that could be fired at a helicopter without blowing the legs off of the person firing it from the back-blast. If you point a normal RPG straight up and pull the trigger it had a tendency to blow away hunks of meat from your lower body.
We discovered that most of the shape charges that were killing our troops in Iraq and Afghanistan during the Bush administration had Iranian markings on them.


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 8, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I think it is safe to say that Iran has not been our friend since 1953.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 8, 2019)

gipper said:


> If only our government run by criminals, would mind their own business. If the crooks left the world alone, we wouldn’t be in this mess and Americans wouldn’t be hated worldwide.



So we should ignore all overseas aggression?  Unwise.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Obama knew this...yet he gave them billions.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 8, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Drones don't hit back.
> 
> Keep in mind Iran is ranked 14th in global military power.  They still use the Vietnam era aircraft we gave them.
> 
> Iran warns US it will turn Gulf into ‘sea of blood’ as war fears loom


The problem is that if they try, that blood will be all Iranian.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



Now, what do you think will happen should they acquire a nuclear weapon, being the top terrorist organization on the planet?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Dem <3 Iran & Jihad


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > If only our government run by criminals, would mind their own business. If the crooks left the world alone, we wouldn’t be in this mess and Americans wouldn’t be hated worldwide.
> ...


LOL. What aggression?  The only aggression we see is from our criminal government.


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 8, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Fake news, he *gave* them nothing.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



Whether gave, bequeathed or merely returned, you don't give an enemy sworn to your nation's destruction nearly two billion dollars in cash - unless you are in with them.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 8, 2019)

alang1216 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


You don’t give money to people who are threatening to kill you; well, Liberals do.


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...





Billy_Kinetta said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You do if you use it as leverage to make a deal.

Also, we can't expect other nations to follow international law and norms if we don't.

BTW, I think your numbers are inflated.


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 13, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> And how are they going to deliver it?



Missiles they are testing (or can buy from NK)?


----------

